# This can't be normal...



## carlyjo

Just bought this little guy today.... He's a week old and was born with something wrong in his neck... It goes upside down or sideways... And he falls over all the time...


----------



## PaigeH

Aww poor thing!


----------



## blblanchard

That's so sad. ):


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

That's wry neck. He might make it. There was another thread on here that might help you. 
Both

And 
 since he has a chance


----------



## carlyjo

I tried.. He fell into his water dish and drowned RIP ):


----------



## Apyl

Im sorry .


----------



## ThreeJ

Never seen anything like that.... so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

I hope you have more luck with other chicks that you buy.


----------



## rob

aw sorry to hear that.


----------



## Terrib

Not trying to sound mean in any way, but why did you buy him knowing of this problem? That's one breeder I'd definitely stay away from in the future. Poor thing doesn't have a chance.


----------



## carlyjo

I didn't necessarily buy him they actually gave me him free since I bought 2 others. And I got him cause I felt bad for the poor guy and I was hoping I could raise him since I didn't have very many chicks that would pick on him....


----------



## kaufranc

Sorry about your chick Carly. I to love to help the unfortunate ones. I like to think I can save them. Sometimes I can't but I have a few miracle chickens!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

carlyjo said:


> I tried.. He fell into his water dish and drowned RIP ):


He (or she) went to a better place!


----------



## camel934

carlyjo said:


> Just bought this little guy today.... He's a week old and was born with something wrong in his neck... It goes upside down or sideways... And he falls over all the time...


That is the weirdest thing I've seen with chickens, although I'm not very experienced. How does that happen? Birth defect?


----------



## Dansark

Not so much of an issue of bad breeding as it can be incubation. It's too bad but a hatchery doesn"t usually ship anything out like this ,must have been a simple slip-up dureing sorting . Too bad but good luck with your other birds!


----------



## Circle_U_Farm

It also could have been a brain injury. I had a silkie chick that had an issue like that a while ago. Not quite to that extent but similar. It can also be a vitamin B and or protein deficiency. Mine is still alive. No problems with his neck after a few weeks of poly v with no iron and scrambled eggs.


----------



## fingrlikinchikn_1

So sad. Sorry- 

We had one very similar to that. We thought it had a stroke at first but, looking back I believe she survived an illness. When she arrived, she looked ill and got worse. Her neck became "twisted". We fed her with a tube for a week, and she eventually got better. When we put her with the rest of the chicks, some of them got sick too, but we didn't connect the dots at the time. 

She lived for almost a year. She began to have problems eating and breathing. I had to put her down because she was suffering. 

So, I guess the moral of the story is that maybe it is for good for your flock and even the chick that it left so quickly.


----------



## Bird_slave

Sorry for the loss of your little one. Bless you for wanting to give his life a chance. He passed having known love, that's what is important. 

Two and a half years ago I made the choice to give a silkie X chick a chance. She has a severe crossbeak and a skull deformity. Two and a half years later and she is the top bird in her little flock. Will I ever breed her? No way. Will I always love her and admire her determination? You betcha.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12

Aww I'm sorry about your baby.


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> Sorry about your chick Carly. I to love to help the unfortunate ones. I like to think I can save them. Sometimes I can't but I have a few miracle chickens!


i'm finding that buff orpingtons are more prone to leg problems
so far none of my silkies have had any problems
but i have had 2 different buff chicks that couldn't stand or walk
after giving them a week to see what would happen
i was forced to put the poor things down
they just couldn't get to the feed or water & they were just as lite as a day old chick. poor things....i guess that is 1 of the things that you have to get used to when hatching


----------



## Energyvet

Sorry for your sadness.


----------



## colingm

Possibly the best thing for him, his future was not too good anyway.


----------



## babybluegirl24

Mine has wry neck and he made just fine. Their harder to deal with due to falling onto the water mine done that too. The place I got mine from wanted to kill him but I kept him but due it being a rooster I got to give him away


----------



## piglett

babybluegirl24 said:


> Mine has wry neck and he made just fine. Their harder to deal with due to falling onto the water mine done that too. The place I got mine from wanted to kill him but I kept him but due it being a rooster I got to give him away


 did the rooster recover 100% ?
if not he isn't any good for breeding


----------



## babybluegirl24

I'm not into breeding. But I have to get rid of all my chicks soon.


----------



## ThreeJ

babybluegirl24 said:


> I'm not into breeding. But I have to get rid of all my chicks soon.


 Thats, a bummer.... How come you have to get rid of them?


----------



## Energyvet

Really! I hope I never have to do that. How sad for you. I hope it's for s really good reason.


----------



## babybluegirl24

Its sad thing when they die but theres been cases where they lived. I had to get rid of them due to they would make a lot of noise.


----------



## CarlaJoRyan

I am sorry too, CarlyJo, but you should not feel sorry for something that has an obvious problem when you are looking at any animals, either from breeders, pet shops, feed stores, etc. You should try to pick out the healthiest baby you can find, especially when starting out with a new animal.  Hard lessons, but hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## lauren1887

This is a condition called wry neck or star gazers syndrome. It is caused by a lack of essential vitamins, like e or d. It can be cured by adding vitasol ( liquid baby vitamins) to the water. In a severe case such as this i would use one drop into the beak daily.


----------



## Blessings4Mommy

I googled Vitasol and only found it for different types of "pet" animals. Would the one for birds (parakeet, budgie, etc) be the right one? Thanks.


----------



## lauren1887

I used the Vitasol for human babies and it works great for my chick with wry neck. I got it in the grocery store with the baby food products.


----------

